# Lido 3 Adjustment ring not locking



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've noticed that on the last few brews that the grind on my lido 3 has been out as the adjustment ring has been slipping.

When I tried the tighten it it still slips against the locking collar.

I've also noticed that the on the tightest setting the burrs are completely locked, which I don't remember them doing this before (i could be completely wrong on this).

I've completely stripped it down and cleaned it but its still doing the same.

Any suggestions?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

How did you align it after strip down? I guess if it is badly out the burrs could bind & this might work the locking ring loose?

You didn't leave out the plastic washer that goes between adjustment & locking rings perhaps?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I followed the guide on YouTube vid that OE posted on lido 2 cleaning and maintenance.

I don't know if there's a better one.

Plastic washer is still in place between the adjuster and locking ring.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

There's a few, I followed this one






did you get all the old coffee out from under the flat washer, that goes under the allen screw under the inner burr?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

MWJB said:


> There's a few, I followed this one


I didn't see that one but it was a similar one. I might try this again with more slack in the 4 screws.

Which washer are you referring too? The one at the very bottom that holds on the adjustment collar?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Which washer are you referring too? The one at the very bottom that holds on the adjustment collar?


Yes it holds the burr in the adjustment collar, may not be your issue, but my Lido 2 started slipping one day then I found I could lock up the burrs despite it still being set visibly coarse, there was a build up of ground coffee between the inner burr & the central washer/screw. Quick clean & realign & back to full working order.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers MWJB. I have tried the above again and although its better than it was I'm still getting the locking ring locking properly and at tightest i can still only turn it slightly.

Is it worth getting a new plastic washer for the locking ring?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The only thing I did notice was these marks on the adjusting collar. I've not noticed them before and the screws above this don't go deep enough to mark this.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

How far is "at tightest" from marked zero?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

MWJB said:


> How far is "at tightest" from marked zero?


Difficult to say as the original blue mark on the adjusting collar never lined up and also it's rubbed off.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

My Lido E binds at marked zero, I can tighten it another half a notch & it locks. So this seems 'normal'.

Sure, worth trying the new washer, I think you can get them from Coffeehit?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Mark - do you offer a LIDO alignment service


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

aaroncornish said:


> Mark - do you offer a LIDO alignment service


Ha ha, no.

Personally, I wouldn't worry about a little misalignment.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

MWJB said:


> Ha ha, no.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't worry about a little misalignment.


I know I shouldn't - but the grind size I get from mine tends to be very inconsistent and I get lots of fines that stall my V60's


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

aaroncornish said:


> I know I shouldn't - but the grind size I get from mine tends to be very inconsistent and I get lots of fines that stall my V60's


Your grind is too fine overall if this is happening, it's not the ratio of fines. Grind coarser & the stalling will stop (presume you mean the flow stops completely and after several minutes after brew should have finished, there is still water above the bed?).

Your grinder would have to obviously broken to fail to brew a V60 at the appropriate average grind setting.


----------

